# SAP job market in 2014-2015



## ifti (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I am new to the group. I am working as sap consultant in singapore. I am planning to apply for AUSTARLIAN PR. Could ypu please help in providing your feedback about the opportunity in SAP, howz the job market going to be in 2014/2015,When should be the time to move AUS incase PR gets approved. Thanks very much in advance.

Cheers,
ifti


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Market is going to be very good.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

ifti said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am new to the group. I am working as sap consultant in singapore. I am planning to apply for AUSTARLIAN PR. Could ypu please help in providing your feedback about the opportunity in SAP, howz the job market going to be in 2014/2015,When should be the time to move AUS incase PR gets approved. Thanks very much in advance.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me who will win the next world Cup?

Just Chill No body knows what will happen tomorrow ,forget about 2015.

Be +ve and confident about your skills,If you think its risky you should not choose to Migrate.

No Offence.


----------



## ifti (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks srikar for the reply.


----------



## ifti (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks


----------

